# "Word could not fire event"



## Arden (Mar 6, 2003)

The above is a message I get (on 2 computers) in Word 98 from time to time when closing a document.  Anybody know what it might mean/possible cures (besides reinstalling)?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 7, 2003)

Here's a good Microsoft Knowledge Base Article http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;272347
There's a lot of info there, but try Method 4 first, problem seems to relate to Visual Basic, but has other possible causes.  You'll also see that moving Word parts to other locations causes problems.


----------

